# Husky Noises!



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

For any1 that has ever owned or been around a Husky you know they make a lot of strange noises that most other dogs don't make.

My question what do all these noises mean?? I'd like to know how he's feeling when he makes these noises.

He loves to "huff & puff" I feel like he's either frustrated or upset when he does this..b/c he only really does this when we ignore his whining.

He likes to make small barks

He likes to do these extended growls which I feel like will end up being the Husky "talking" when he gets bigger. 

And there's tons of other noises he makes. I tried to do an internet search specifically on Husky noises and i really couldn't find any thing...all I found were general dog emotions.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

. He is just talking to you !! Huskies are very vocal dogs! The husky/wolf mix I had years ago would say " I ruv roo" many people told me it was all in my head till they heard it themselves ! Sadie would also howl at certain music , only the heavy metal my kids were listening to. Not sure if she howled because she liked it or was telling them to turn it down ?


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL! I do love all the noises he makes, b/c he looks so serious when he does it like he's really trying to communicate how he feeling! I love when he "moos" and makes little pig noises!!! LOL!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Huskies make a lot of freakish noises. I believe they are truly trying to talk to people and other animals but it's just doesn't work, bless 'em. Lol
After a while, you'll be able to know what each noise means. Aleu has a way of telling me it's potty time, she wants food, she wants to go on a walk, and when she's telling this big long story about how she pooped outside and she should be congratulated. 

This is a very small (and I mean this is not even begin to describe half of what she does) example of the noises Aleu makes. This is the ' OMGOMG I'VE BEEN LOCKED UP FOREVER (try a couple hours while I went to the store) AND NOW I'M FREE YUSSYUSSYUSYUSYUSYSUYSUYSUS' speech.





The only downside to this entertainment is when she decides to start screaming outside. Neighbors still aren't used to it yet.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I LOVE this about my husky. I THINK i am starting to understand what he is saying... but I would imagine all our huskies are probably different with their "meanings". like my husky barks VERY LOUDLY and they are not suppose to bark very often I am told. ( he learned this from his basset hound brother ) He does the "groooooooo" when he is frusterated or upset He yaps loudly at me when he wants me to do something. He grunts when he is comfortable... He has a certain high pitched noise he makes when he see's animals out in the yard lol When he gets bored he makes all the noises in a very huffy kind of way and chases his tail. They really have their own way of expressing themselves.

Leo was totally intrigued by the noises in the above video lol he was cocking his head and trying to figure out why the computer was barking at him.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

My Husky, Blue barks A LOT!!! It surprised me b/c I also heard they don't bark that often, but he barks frequently. Especially if we're talking to him he mainly responds by barking. He loves to "huff & puff." My bf says he's giving us 'attitude' LOL. He also does a lot of low barks, along with "moos" and piggy noises!!!

Blue also tilts his head side to side when I show him videos of other huskies making noises or barking. He's confused at the same time he recognizes the noises. He really only responds to other Husky noises when I play him videos...he's not interested in other dog barks or nosies LOL.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Alaskan Klee Kai do the same thing. Casper has many different sounds... a high-pitched yip he uses to remind me it's dinnertime, a conversational tone he chatters in when he's bored, a word that seems to mean "out," a grumbly noise he uses when he wants the toy Crystal has, one specific phrase that I can't figure out the meaning of but that he says often, and on and on. I've caught some talking:


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Huskies make a lot of freakish noises. I believe they are truly trying to talk to people and other animals but it's just doesn't work, bless 'em. Lol
> After a while, you'll be able to know what each noise means. Aleu has a way of telling me it's potty time, she wants food, she wants to go on a walk, and when she's telling this big long story about how she pooped outside and she should be congratulated.
> 
> This is a very small (and I mean this is not even begin to describe half of what she does) example of the noises Aleu makes. This is the ' OMGOMG I'VE BEEN LOCKED UP FOREVER (try a couple hours while I went to the store) AND NOW I'M FREE YUSSYUSSYUSYUSYUSYSUYSUYSUS' speech.
> ...


I was watching this and Hamilton bolted in from the front room, jumped on the couch, and kept tilting his head back and forth and sniffing the laptop speakers as though trying to figure out just how Aleu got in there, and how he could spring her!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

LOL Lucifer did the same thing here. I guess the dogs all understad what they are sayig !


----------

